# 2.0 + 1.8T manifold



## tjm7671 (Aug 11, 2001)

Does a 1.8T manifold fiit the ABA 2.0?
Can you use the Turbo from the 1.8T on the 2.0?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 + 1.8T manifold (tjm7671)*

no, the 1.8t and 2.0 have different shaped exhaust ports, so the turbo manifold would not fit. You would have to buy a manifold for the 2.0 or have one made. In order to fit the 1.8t turbo to the 2.0 you would need a custom turbo manifold IMHO it's not worth it, unless you are getting the turbo for super cheap or free.


----------



## tjm7671 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 + 1.8T manifold (tjm7671)*

Thanks for that Info. Yes I am getting the turbo for free (My dad has conections).
Would the 1.8t turbo fit the tdi manifiold?
WHat oil pan should I use? TDI or 1.8T?
What intercooler? 1.8T or TDI?


----------



## davidgel (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 + 1.8T manifold (tjm7671)*

1.8T oil pan (I have 1 new for sale), custom manifold, the TDI exhaust manifold wont work (tdis have the turbo moulded in with exhaust manifold anyway).
he 2.0L injection might work for turbo application but I would recommend SDS or any other programmable injection system.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 + 1.8T manifold (turboit)*

quote:[HR][/HR] IMHO it's not worth it, unless you are getting the turbo for super cheap or free.[HR][/HR]​not even...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 + 1.8T manifold (killa)*

actually, from what i gather on here,
the 1.8t's K03 is very laggy.
you cant even get into boost in 5th gear up a hill at 1k rpm!


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 + 1.8T manifold (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]actually, from what i gather on here,
the 1.8t's K03 is very laggy.
you cant even get into boost in 5th gear up a hill at 1k rpm!
[HR][/HR]​HAHAHAHAHA!
i think im boostin at idle in my damn car.......


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 + 1.8T manifold (tjm7671)*

Stay away from KKK/Borg Warner K-series turbo's. I think my ex g/f could blow more air through a straw than the air a K03 pushes. They are too expensive and too small.
There are several preps to do to a 1.8T head to fit it on a 2.0L block. I did so re-search last night and found some info, but did not save the URL.


----------



## tjm7671 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 + 1.8T manifold (KrautFed)*

Ok I am confused I thought you could use the TDI manifold on a 2.0 ABA which would let you use a T3 T4. Is this corect?


----------

